# Utah December HERF



## Wm2SLC-cl

This is from my HERF on 12/29...
Thanks to those that attended, my HERFettes (they hate that name) and the great staff at Hog Wallow. I posted the event on the Events calendar, but didn't get much response from this board... I will be doing one each month also, so if you are in the SL,UT area, let me know and I will let you know when we have the next one.


----------



## karmaz00

very nice pic...


----------



## Camacho Junior

Nice pics. Looks like it was fun.


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

IT was very fun and all that attended were new acquaintances. My regular cigar friends were all out of town, either for NYE in Vegas, Sugar Bowl in NO(I'm leaving Thur morning) or just visiting family.
I am going to go to a cigar party tomorrow night as it is the last time we can smoke in bars here. New law into effect 12:01 1/1.
Bill


----------



## Architeuthis

I think we need "Herfettes" here in Houston. I'm thinking some of the female cigar smokers around town will probably be looking to punch me out for suggesting it though... HAW! <G>


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

*The party continued...*

We moved on to another club last night...


----------



## MKR160

Nice Bill, Looks like a great time. 2 good combos.


----------



## tx_tuff

Looks like great times Bill, and thats what it is all about!!


----------



## wm2slc

*One of my HERFettes needs your help*

Please go to this site and vote for my good friend Lorien...
1280TheZone
Thanks for your help and vote..
Bill


----------

